#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 「體貼哈士奇」自己躺雪地　讓女友睡舒適長椅

## 斯冰菊

生活中心／綜合報導
從生活上的細節做出體貼舉動，總是容易讓人感動。國外有名飼主養了2隻西伯利亞哈士奇，男生名叫雷克斯(Rex)，女生名為曼蒂(Maddie)；當他們一起在戶外睡覺時，這隻「體貼哈士奇」雷克斯都會把比較舒適的椅子讓給曼蒂躺，體貼的行為也讓許多網友感動。


(貼心哈哈！！！相較於現在頻傳的人類世界暴力男友比比皆是，更是難能可貴哪！！！)

狗主人表示，雷克斯和曼蒂是分別領養到家裡，相隔時間大約是1年，但經過長期的相處，已經變成一對情侶，也產下可愛的狗寶寶。每當他們一起到住家院子玩耍、休息時，即使有2張椅子，雷克斯都還是會把所有的空間讓給曼蒂，自己則是躺在溼冷的雪地上。

雖然哈士奇擁有厚重的皮毛可以禦寒，但體貼舉動還是讓網友們大為讚嘆，有人也不禁聯想到電影《鐵達尼號》裡，傑克(Jack)為了救蘿絲(Rose)，讓她躺在漂浮的門板上，自己則是浸在冰冷海水中的經典橋段。

原文網址: 「體貼哈士奇」自己躺雪地　讓女友睡舒適長椅 | ETtoday寵物動物新聞 | ETtoday 新聞雲 http://www.ettoday.net/news/20120609...#ixzz1z4BfU1IP  :wuffer_glee:  

這才是真正的貼心！！！比照現今多少情侶貌合神離，分手後不理性導致兩敗俱商者；獸界與獸人界的戀愛單純美好許多，雷克斯好樣的！！！  :wuffer_glee: 

易霄：要是我的話，我會用熱視力幫她取暖！！！
本狼：這樣會導致燙傷吧！！！
易霄：那麼改成抱著她取暖如何？
本狼：這還差不多！
易霄：只是我還沒有找到母狗陪我……
本狼：阿霄，本狼幫你找啦！！！別謝本狼！！！(被易霄熊抱)本狼……快要……窒息了！！！

順道一提，本狼最討厭鐵達尼號啦！！！  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

好貼心喔~ 毛茸茸的想抱! >口<

題外話,鐵達尼號我只看主角的畫本...他畫的還不錯看...

----------

